# Flying with Diabetes Day - 17th October 2015



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

JDRF is delighted to announce that Douglas Cairns, former RAF pilot instructor, and Karl Beetson, both holders of multiple aviation speed records, will be hosting another Flying With Diabetes day this October.

The event is once again set to be one of the UK’s most inspirational and educational events for people with diabetes. Speakers will be confirmed shortly. Attendees will be able to learn about diabetes company products at company booth stands during breaks, where refreshments will be provided, while entertainment will be provided for younger children. 

Attendees will also be able to view historic aircraft on display and have the chance to walk through the cabin of a Concorde supersonic aircraft.

To sign up to attend 
http://www.jdrf.org.uk/get-involved...ts/community-events/flying-with-diabetes-day2

The brilliant Douglas Cairns (Dare to Dream : Flying Solo With Diabetes - well worth a read! ) Do go along if you can!


----------

